# Tilt Table Evaluation-93660



## dpopovich19 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am having trouble with this code getting it paid.  All insurance companies are denying this procedure as EXPERIMENTAL.  Ang suggestions?


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Sep 22, 2011)

dpopovich19 said:


> i am having trouble with this code getting it paid.  All insurance companies are denying this procedure as experimental.  Ang suggestions?


what diagnosis code are you using? And is it done in a facility? I use this code many times but they won't pay for it unless it has a diagnosis code of 780.2(syncope) a lot of the carriers won't even pay with the 780.4 dx code. I hope this helps a little


----------



## GBielskis (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tilt Table*

I also bill these all the time.  They are done in a facility.  Doctor does the interpretation.  We bill 93660 with 26 modifier.  Diagnosis 780.2 syncope.


----------

